# Whitetails in the badlands



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Iv been out of state for 9 years now, and decided I want to come back and hunt the badlands again this year. Turns out a lot has changed since 02-04'. Called the G&F dept, and was told limited amount of "any deer" archery tags are sold out for the year. Only offering 15% of the total gun lottery! Wow, deer must of been hit hard the last few years. Well the whitetail tags are still available to non-residents, but anyone had any luck seeing any in the south grasslands area? I use to hunt south of Medora along the litte Mis. into the Burning Coal Vein, but its been years. I would occasionally see one (saw one around davis dam which is north of some crop land), but mostly muleys. Ill probably get one anyway, but just wanted to get some feedback from hunters who have also been around these areas. Thanks!


----------

